

Restaurants plan DNA-certified premium seafood - DiabloD3
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-11-restaurants-dna-certified-premium-seafood.html

======
MaddHatta
The Boston Globe did a piece where they tested the DNA of fish served at local
food establisments to determine their species. Nearly half of 183 fish samples
collected at restaurants and supermarkets were not the species ordered.
<http://www.boston.com/business/specials/fish_testing/>

